# Berlin Mains on SINE update



## OrchestralTools (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello everyone. We’d like to address the delay to the Berlin Mains collections. Our team hit a bit of a snag with development and we decided to push back its release. We’ve made plenty of progress since then and will be able to return with a more concrete update in the near future. Thank you all for your patience!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 4, 2021)

Sounds like a good time for massive OT Black Friday sale!

(on a serious note - I think most here are understanding about development delays)


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes. As a consolation this recent SINE convert (Duplex, Whisper) would really like a BF sale on Modus. Lol.


----------



## G_Erland (Nov 4, 2021)

May i ask - was this announced? Cant seem find any info on it.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2021)

What is the Berlin Mains SINEfactory pack? If it weren't for "SINE_factory_" I'd interpret this as the main Berlin libraries on SINE, but... factory?


----------



## Evans (Nov 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. As a consolation this recent SINE convert (Duplex, Whisper) would really like a BF sale on Modus. Lol.


You are quite intelligent, as MODUS is amazing. I think the Vibes & Glock patch is one of my favorite sounding patches of all time.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 4, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> What is the Berlin Mains SINEfactory pack? If it weren't for "SINE_factory_" I'd interpret this as the main Berlin libraries on SINE, but... factory?


i am quite confused as well


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 4, 2021)

Evans said:


> You are quite intelligent, as MODUS is amazing. I think the Vibes & Glock patch is one of my favorite sounding patches of all time.


Never mistake good taste for intelligence hehe. But yes… I am quite taken by Modus and plan to at least get some instruments from it, as I doubt an actual sale will happen.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 4, 2021)

I have the Modus female choir, and high and low Shakuhachi. They are great. I should have bought the full package when it was on intro.


----------



## KEM (Nov 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. As a consolation this recent SINE convert (Duplex, Whisper) would really like a BF sale on Modus. Lol.



That’d be awesome, I’ve been wanting to get Modus for some Dune inspired music I’m writing


----------



## G_Erland (Nov 4, 2021)

Tallinn please, so i can complete my Strings and get the choirs


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Berlin Mains SINEfactory pack.


What is this ? 

Where are the Berlin Series Libraries in SINE format ? Any Update on them ? What's going on ? why is it taking forever ? I'm getting old.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 4, 2021)

Yep I call for a total Sine sale. Individual patches and and more for full groups. Take my money.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 4, 2021)

I've a feeling this was a misspelling/autocorrect issue for the OT account here? It's probably the main Berlin libraries ported to Sine they're referring to and not an unannounced Sinefactory library, right?


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 4, 2021)

chrisav said:


> I've a feeling this was a misspelling/autocorrect issue for the OT account here? It's probably the main Berlin libraries ported to Sine they're referring to and not an unannounced Sinefactory library, right?


i sadly think you are right...but i also hope you are wrong


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 4, 2021)

Evans said:


> You are quite intelligent, as MODUS is amazing. I think the Vibes & Glock patch is one of my favorite sounding patches of all time.


Good to know we have an objective arbiter of intelligence on this forum! 

I have 5 ala carte instruments from Modus - High & Low strings, Female & Male choirs, Low Brass Ensemble - so does that make me more intelligent than @Zanshin who only has 3?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 4, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Good to know we have an objective arbiter of intelligence on this forum!
> 
> I have 5 ala carte instruments from Modus - High & Low strings, Female & Male choirs, Low Brass Ensemble - so does that make me more intelligent than @Zanshin who only has 3?


Maybe less because the conversion rate to full package is not great, it's like 70%? So if you bought full... no bueno.

EDIT:
Also one of mine was free from when they gave that voucher


----------



## chrisav (Nov 4, 2021)

Man all this must make me a certified genius as I bought Modus on intro sale 😲 Take that, MENSA, now who's "not adequately equipped" to join your ranks?!?!?!


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Nov 4, 2021)

Their SINEfactory pack "Helix" is taken from the Berlin series. Perhaps they are working on more little free demo libraries that one?


----------



## holywilly (Nov 4, 2021)

Or they are giving away the Berlin series for FREE.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 4, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Man all this must make me a certified genius as I bought Modus on intro sale 😲 Take that, MENSA, now who's "not adequately equipped" to join your ranks?!?!?!


I think that means you win!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 4, 2021)

For those still confused about SINEfactory:





ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com









__





SINEfactory: Spindle - free felt piano out now!


Hey everyone, we're delighted to be releasing a new addition to our SINEfactory collection. Spindle is our new free felt piano. Spindle is a Rösler upright studio piano with soft-felt hammers, producing a gorgeously muted sound. Recorded up-close and intimate, from four mic positions—the low...




vi-control.net





(It's their subscription service to get free sample packs)


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 4, 2021)

This clarifying post wound up causing nothing but more confusion lol!


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 4, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> For those still confused about SINEfactory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am confused about the relationship between Berlin series and SINEefactory. Free version of Berlin or what is this?


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> For those still confused about SINEfactory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think most of us know this and it doesn't make the original post any clearer. What is "Berlin Mains", I've certainly never heard it announced. So it's an apology for a delay on something that wasn't announced?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 4, 2021)

I can only assume it's a free library with two patches:
- 50 Hz hum
- 60 Hz hum


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## rroc (Nov 4, 2021)

Evans said:


> You are quite intelligent, as MODUS is amazing. I think the Vibes & Glock patch is one of my favorite sounding patches of all time.


Ah, Vibraphone + Glock! It's my second favourite patch after Kalimba + Kalashnikov.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 4, 2021)

“So to clarify…”


----------



## Henu (Nov 4, 2021)

Evans said:


> I think the Vibes & Glock patch is one of my favorite sounding patches of all time.


Hah, that's my absolute fave from the library as well!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 5, 2021)

Evans said:


> You are quite intelligent, as MODUS is amazing. I think the Vibes & Glock patch is one of my favorite sounding patches of all time.





Henu said:


> Hah, that's my absolute fave from the library as well!


I am feeling brighter already with the V&G patch downloading!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2021)

They posted the explanation in the other thread (Berlin Berklee) in response to question about regular Berlin Orchestra getting the SINE release. So mystery solved.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi everyone! Great to see this thread is generating interest... maybe this is our subtle black friday hype starting early?

No, we'll be honest: We just mixed things up. Apologies for the confusion! What we meant to say is that we're aware the Berlin Series on SINE is taking longer than expected, but bear with us because it is coming really soon.

Original post is corrected too. All the best, more soon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone! Great to see this thread is generating interest... maybe this is our subtle black friday hype starting early?
> 
> No, we'll be honest: We just mixed things up. Apologies for the confusion! What we meant to say is that we're aware the Berlin Series on SINE is taking longer than expected, but bear with us because it is coming really soon.
> 
> Original post is corrected too. All the best, more soon.


Maybe also change the title. It still says SINEfactory  & thanks for clearing that up!

About BF hype: so MODUS back to intro price?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 5, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone! Great to see this thread is generating interest... maybe this is our subtle black friday hype starting early?
> 
> No, we'll be honest: We just mixed things up. Apologies for the confusion! What we meant to say is that we're aware the Berlin Series on SINE is taking longer than expected, but bear with us because it is coming really soon.
> 
> Original post is corrected too. All the best, more soon.


Speaking of Black Friday, and just between you and me:

Will BWW Revive be discounted this year's Black Friday?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 5, 2021)

Harps, harps, harps, harps, harps! Did I mention harps?


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 5, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone! Great to see this thread is generating interest... maybe this is our subtle black friday hype starting early?


Repeat after me:

Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off


No one forces you... this is what you want... this is love... you are happy


----------



## rroc (Nov 5, 2021)

Then we're all in agreement! BF will be all about Tallinn!


----------



## G_Erland (Nov 5, 2021)

Since i dont own berlin i dont know how Im going to deal with the possibility of buying single instruments, haha. I would please like my Micro on sine too, please, when you can find the time


----------



## chrisav (Nov 5, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone! Great to see this thread is generating interest... maybe this is our subtle black friday hype starting early?
> 
> No, we'll be honest: We just mixed things up. Apologies for the confusion! What we meant to say is that we're aware the Berlin Series on SINE is taking longer than expected, but bear with us because it is coming really soon.
> 
> Original post is corrected too. All the best, more soon.


Called it 😜


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 5, 2021)

I guess and I hope that OT will make a great deal with Berlin ported to Sine during the BF. I think have sense. Tallinn, Modus and other libraries are still too new to have discount.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 5, 2021)

Perhaps they have even more Berlin Series Kontakt Licenses to sell off and we’ll see 50% off again 😃 ?
(i csn grab berlin strings & berlin perx after nabbin’ BWW and BB last year….that’d be sweeeeeT )


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 5, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> I guess and I hope that OT will make a great deal with Berlin ported to Sine during the BF. I think have sense. Tallinn, Modus and other libraries are still too new to have discount.


From the looks of it, Berlin won't be ported to SINE in time for BF deals


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 5, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> From the looks of it, Berlin won't be ported to SINE in time for BF deals


They said end of the month… 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Evans (Nov 5, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> They said end of the month… 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


I don't take them saying there will be an "update" at the end of the month as meaning that they'll start rolling out the releases at that point.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 5, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> They said end of the month… 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


There will be an update. Meaning maybe we'll get an estimate for when the products will come out 😭


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 5, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> They said end of the month… 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


Yeah, at the end of the month they will update us on how long it will take.


----------



## Evans (Nov 5, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> Yeah, at the end of the month they will update us on how long it will take.


Maybe! Probably! But we don't know that. "An update" could even just mean they'll talk about some new capabilities or what's changing in SINE to accommodate these libraries but that they don't know a timeline. 

My point is, we shouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Repeat after me:
> 
> Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
> Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
> ...


I know the word genius is thrown around a lot, but @OrchestralTools, we would welcome this *genius* move as a means to distract ourselves from the "Berlin Mains" port delay.

It's like when you throw a piece of raw steak at salivating attack dogs to get them to stop asking you for sample library updates.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 5, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I know the word genius is thrown around a lot, but @OrchestralTools, we would welcome this *genius* move as a means to distract ourselves from the "Berlin Mains" port delay.
> 
> It's like when you throw a piece of raw steak at salivating attack dogs to get them to stop asking you for sample library updates.


Yes yes distract me with Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off!
Upgrade for what?
See I already forgot what we were talking about


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2021)

OT is testing my patience.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OT is testing my patience.


Wait… you have _patience_?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Wait… you have _patience_?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Wait… you have _patience_?


Ha ha ha, this is just too funny.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Nov 6, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
> Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
> Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
> Tom Holkenborg's Brass 50% off
> ...


you meant to write;
Berlin Strings on Sine 50% OFF for Black Friday


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 6, 2021)

Hmm, I have quite a few patches from Modus, and I love them. (high strings, male and klingon choir, both shakuhachi's, low flute ensemble, clarinet ensemble, trumpet ensemble)...I keep seeing everyone praise the vibe and glock, so I keep coming back to the instrument demo...

Am I the only one who think it sounds like...a door bell? I don't get it haha.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 6, 2021)

amorphosynthesis said:


> you meant to write;
> Berlin Strings on Sine 50% OFF for Black Friday


i’m hoping they do that again this year.
Last year i nabbed woodz & brass.
Like to complete it with stringz & perx 👍🏻


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

amorphosynthesis said:


> you meant to write;
> Berlin Strings on Sine 50% OFF for Black Friday


Kontakt or SINE,
those strings are MINE


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 6, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Kontakt or SINE,
> those strings are MINE


That would be nice,
but not at full price!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2021)

I say no thus
‘cause I want MODUS


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I say no thus
> ‘cause I want MODUS


Dude, mix the trumpet and clarinet ensembles from Modus with Cinebrass Sonore and have a Star Trek wet dream


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That would be nice,
> but not at full price!


No FF in brass
Is a pain in--

Wait let's start that one over


In seriousness though, the strings are the last main section I'm missing from the series and it'll be nice to have one full, complete orchestra recorded in the same space. I'm excited for them to announce their deals, and even more excited for everything to get to SINE including those juicy new brass layers


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Dude, mix the trumpet and clarinet ensembles from Modus with Cinebrass Sonore and have a Star Trek wet dream


‘T is Jeffrey Russo that I admire
and I need my Klingon choir
for brass a bit of Holken Borg
so easy - hardly needs work
And though my gf gave me the boot
at least I’ll have my shakuhachi flute


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 6, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> No FF in brass
> Is a pain in--
> 
> Wait let's start that one over
> ...


Let's just hope there are deals. Last year was a bit of an anomaly for OT. They seem to be loosening up on their pricing a bit with last year's sale and the new Sine Bundles, but these libraries remain really expensive at full price especially considering that they are incomplete. Want timpani in your percussion? That'll be another $150. Want mutes on your brass? That'll be another $350. I fully admit that if I could go back in time, OT is all I would buy. But even knowing that now, I remain aghast at the pricing. I have managed to pick up quite a few of their libraries through introductory offers and sales, but until there is a significant sale, Brass and Percussion will remain absent from my palette.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Let's just hope there are deals. Last year was a bit of an anomaly for OT. They seem to be loosening up on their pricing a bit with last year's sale and the new Sine Bundles, but these libraries remain really expensive at full price especially considering that they are incomplete. Want timpani in your percussion? That'll be another $150. Want mutes on your brass? That'll be another $350. I fully admit that if I could go back in time, OT is all I would buy. But even knowing that now, I remain aghast at the pricing. I have managed to pick up quite a few of their libraries through introductory offers and sales, but until there is a significant sale, Brass and Percussion will remain absent from my palette.


I've only ever bought main collections at half off. The expansions are more fairly priced imo, including the muted brass which is sampled so comprehensively. But i totally agree. I've held off on picking up main libraries at full price.

Looking at previous years though, it looks like even before last year, they'd go on sale at 40% off which is still good in my book. Even if it's 40% I'll pick up the strings


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 6, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I've only ever bought main collections at half off. The expansions are more fairly priced imo, including the muted brass which is sampled so comprehensively. But i totally agree. I've held off on picking up main libraries at full price.
> 
> Looking at previous years though, it looks like even before last year, they'd go on sale at 40% off which is still good in my book. Even if it's 40% I'll pick up the strings


StaffPad is what sold me on Berlin Strings, and I jumped on it during last year's sale. They are lovely. I am sure that they are my favorite string library. I am one of the few users here that greatly prefers Sine to Kontakt for OT stuff because I just hate Capsule. Consequently, I find myself turning to BSS more than BS in my DAW. I am greatly looking forward to the BS transport to Sine.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I say no thus
> ‘cause I want MODUS


You kids stop all the fuss
OT discounts the JXL Brass
Chakaaaa


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 6, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> The expansions are more fairly priced imo, including the muted brass which is sampled so comprehensively.


What expansion? for the brass?! 
[checked OT site.... f*** m* these are nice!  ]
It never ends


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2021)

If Berlin Revive is 50% off
resisting the offer will be tough!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 6, 2021)

Ups, just noticed this is actually a commercial announcement thread!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 6, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> If Berlin Revive is 50% off
> resisting the offer will be tough!


Their winds are especially lovely


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 6, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> From the looks of it, Berlin won't be ported to SINE in time for BF deals


Don’t worry it will. Black Friday now starts in August and ends in January. We’re good.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Don’t worry it will. Black Friday now starts in August and ends in January. We’re good.


Don't make me wait until January!!


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OT is testing my patience.


Looks like they earned an A. 🤣🤣

You know, if they push the release and don’t get everything right, how many posts will flood in whining and complaining “the legato isn’t right and I can’t get this to load and it’s too big of a volume jump between the layers and…” etc etc etc.  We’ll get there. If Lando doesn’t get that force field down this is going to be a real short trip.


----------



## Bollen (Nov 6, 2021)

Hmmm...! I've been wanting to get my hands on their String FX for a while, but the asking price is too much for something so inflexible. Would definitely buy it at 50% off though...


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Looks like they earned an A. 🤣🤣
> 
> You know, if they push the release and don’t get everything right, how many posts will flood in whining and complaining “the legato isn’t right and I can’t get this to load and it’s too big of a volume jump between the layers and…” etc etc etc.  We’ll get there. If Lando doesn’t get that force field down this is going to be a real short trip.


Exactly. The backlash from a *bad* release is much, much worse than the backlash from a *delayed* release


----------



## BreakBeatDJ (Nov 6, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Exactly. The backlash from a *bad* release is much, much worse than the backlash from a *delayed* release


Yep, fought this my whole career. They will forget if it was late, they will never forget if it sucks.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 14, 2021)

@OrchestralTools in recent threads some of your kontakt users have discovered that we quite prefer the performances we get when we lengthen the delay before new legato notes, allowing us to hear more of the transitions and with less crossfading during the transitions. This is becoming an increasingly popular feature of new libraries. As a future feature request, how likely do you think it is that we'll see an option in SINE to either get a lookahead feature or a legato delay feature so we can get the same gorgeous sound?

Here's an example of how strong the benefits of this feature can be





__





Pixelpoet Trick – Legato Enhancer for Kontakt Libraries


Hi all, some already know my legato trick I've done for LASS. In a nutshell: The trick elongates the legato transitions and make them more "expressive", therefore introduces some delay. Other libraries the trick is working with so far (Thanks to all the testers!): Berlin Brass Berlin Strings...




vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> @OrchestralTools in recent threads some of your kontakt users have discovered that we quite prefer the performances we get when we lengthen the delay before new legato notes, allowing us to hear more of the transitions and with less crossfading during the transitions. This is becoming an increasingly popular feature of new libraries. As a future feature request, how likely do you think it is that we'll see an option in SINE to either get a lookahead feature or a legato delay feature so we can get the same gorgeous sound?
> 
> Here's an example of how strong the benefits of this feature can be
> 
> ...


Good luck to get a reply from OT.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 14, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Exactly. The backlash from a *bad* release is much, much worse than the backlash from a *delayed* release


I don't disagree with that at all ... but I wish they might allow some of us to serve as beta testers for it to move the development faster.


----------



## Chungus (Nov 15, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> @OrchestralTools in recent threads some of your kontakt users have discovered that we quite prefer the performances we get when we lengthen the delay before new legato notes, allowing us to hear more of the transitions and with less crossfading during the transitions. This is becoming an increasingly popular feature of new libraries. As a future feature request, how likely do you think it is that we'll see an option in SINE to either get a lookahead feature or a legato delay feature so we can get the same gorgeous sound?
> 
> Here's an example of how strong the benefits of this feature can be
> 
> ...


The SINE ports so far haven't even had the same functionality of the Kontakt versions. I dare say the odds of there being new features is extremely slim.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 15, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Dude, mix the trumpet and clarinet ensembles from Modus with Cinebrass Sonore and have a Star Trek wet dream


Beam me up!


----------



## branshen (Nov 16, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> I guess and I hope that OT will make a great deal with Berlin ported to Sine during the BF. I think have sense. Tallinn, Modus and other libraries are still too new to have discount.


Last year's black friday sales shows that OT is willing to sell their libraries at 50% off. I think that the issue is striking a balance. Big discounts will bring in good sales but they can't run 50% off sales too often or they risk devaluing their libraries.

If they justify a 50% sale with a pitch that this is the last chance to get the kontakt version before they port to sine, I think they will be safe from devaluing the libraries (since the port can only happen once). Maybe they have a bunch of kontakt license keys to get rid off as well? So a big sale will kill two birds with one stone. 

However, that means that if they do a big sale, the largest discounts will not include the libraries already ported to sine. Pure speculation but that is my guess.


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 16, 2021)

branshen said:


> Last year's black friday sales shows that OT is willing to sell their libraries at 50% off. I think that the issue is striking a balance. Big discounts will bring in good sales but they can't run 50% off sales too often or they risk devaluing their libraries.
> 
> If they justify a 50% sale with a pitch that this is the last chance to get the kontakt version before they port to sine, I think they will be safe from devaluing the libraries (since the port can only happen once). Maybe they have a bunch of kontakt license keys to get rid off as well? So a big sale will kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> However, that means that if they do a big sale, the largest discounts will not include the libraries already ported to sine. Pure speculation but that is my guess.


You are right. I think that could be more like intorductory price to Sine. I am not sure that could be something so nice like 50% off for individual libraries like last year but I am sure that they will offer great prices for bundles. (They mention something vague about it in the past)

We will see in a couple of days!


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 16, 2021)

They also gave out those vouchers last year, maybe it was an experiment. Selling something like that, like VSL, around Black Friday at maybe a 2:1 ratio is one way to give steep discounts once a year without specifically devaluing any library. But yes, they've obviously decided already so let's see.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 16, 2021)

I just wish they were a bit more vocal about this transfer. Delays ... ok ... but why go so silent for so long?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I just wish they were a bit more vocal about this transfer. Delays ... ok ... but why go so silent for so long?


Yup. Don't get it either. It's not like a secret project, we all know what's happening, but the long term silence is not very comforting, especially for impatient individuals like myself.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone! Great to see this thread is generating interest... maybe this is our subtle black friday hype starting early?
> 
> No, we'll be honest: We just mixed things up. Apologies for the confusion! What we meant to say is that we're aware the Berlin Series on SINE is taking longer than expected, but bear with us because it is coming really soon.
> 
> Original post is corrected too. All the best, more soon.


There seems to be some issue with the Berlin SINE versions after people where comparing them to the Kontakt versions….

Will the issues like inconsistent volumes and Legatos be addressed in updates?

thanks !


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> There seems to be some issue with the Berlin SINE versions after people where comparing them to the Kontakt versions….
> 
> Will the issues like inconsistent volumes and Legatos be addressed in updates?


Seriously ? I thought they spent more than a year polishing the SINE versions of Berlin Orchestra, and now some Kontakt users claim they hear some issues, inconsistencies with the SINE version ? LOL.. As if the Kontakt versions are perfect.


----------

